
Trump tower in Pune, India - mdani
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/21/us/politics/donald-trump-india-business.html
======
pkd
This is walking distance from my place, which is a very commercial area of the
city. Trump Tower is one of many high rise buildings in this area and I don't
think people who already can't afford a downpayment on their real estate
targets are gonna swayed by the POTUS connection.

~~~
clydethefrog
If you're a outspoken Hindu nationalist maybe?

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/13/donald-
trump...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/13/donald-trump-india-
hindu-supporters-new-delhi)

~~~
lake99
Nah, not even then. However, until last year, before Modi's crackdown on black
money began, it would have sold easier, not because of its branding, but
because it's _there_.

Don't take all their comments about political correctnesss as sincere. It's
the same lot that would wage war against couples celebrating Valentine's Day
or against odd portrayals of Hindu gods in western media. They are quite
"tolerant" of Muslims being on the receiving end.

